# Appetit auf Sommer im Garten (Buchtipp)



## Christine (15. März 2010)

Hallo Ihr,

seid Ihr auch schon am jiepern, dass die Gartensaison endlich losgeht? 
Ein Blick aus dem Fenster läßt ja jeden Optimismus verrauchen. 
Deshalb hier mal ein schönes Bilderbuch, um die graue Zeit zu überbrücken:

[ASIN]351203344X[/ASIN]


----------



## Dodi (15. März 2010)

*AW: Appetit auf Sommer im Garten (Buchtipp)*

Hi Christine,

klingt interessant - Du darfst es mir gerne schenken!


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Appetit auf Sommer im Garten (Buchtipp)*

Servus Elschen

Macht Lust auf den Sommer .... gibts den heuer noch 

Danke für den Link ....


----------



## Conny (15. März 2010)

*AW: Appetit auf Sommer im Garten (Buchtipp)*

Hallo Christine,

der Appetit ist schon rießengroß 
Und wenn der Sommer so wird, wie der Winter 
lang und richtig  
dann stöhnen wir nach ein paar Tagen alle wieder D

Schönes Buch!!!


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Appetit auf Sommer im Garten (Buchtipp)*

[OT]Conny ... ich weiß, positiv denken .... glaubst das wirklich ... mit dem Sommer [/OT]


----------



## Conny (15. März 2010)

*AW: Appetit auf Sommer im Garten (Buchtipp)*

[OT] [/OT]


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Appetit auf Sommer im Garten (Buchtipp)*

Na dann ... laß uns das Buch mal durchblättern  .... gibts sicher auch in Fachbuchhandlungen ....


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Appetit auf Sommer im Garten (Buchtipp)*

Servus Friedhelm

Habe uns ein neues Thema "Bauernregeln" gegönnt ....
sonst wird`s Hier doch zu sehr OT
Sorry Elschen ...


----------



## Christine (15. März 2010)

*AW: Appetit auf Sommer im Garten (Buchtipp)*

Servus Helmut,

hast aber vergessen, die Bauernregeln mitzunehmen - ich hab sie Euch mal rübergepackt!


----------

